# Jaikara At Sri Harmandir Sahib?



## SaintSoldier (May 21, 2006)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

I humbly request that someone please tell me as to why after Ardas we do not say the Jaikara " Bole So Nihal Sat Sr Akal" at Sri Harmindar Sahib whereas it is said at all other Gurdwaras?

I did try to ask a Gyani at a certain Gurdwarabut he refused to answer the question..which did surprise me as I did not think it to be a controversial question.


----------



## SaintSoldier (May 21, 2006)

Just to add I have read the other threads with regards to this question, but no real answer is given I understand about it being said at the Akal Takhat, but who says that it should only be there and not in the Harmandir Sahib? Whats the reason?
The Guru Granth Sahib is teh teh same in all Gurdwaras, so why the difference?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 21, 2006)

SaintSoldier said:
			
		

> Just to add I have read the other threads with regards to this question, but no real answer is given I understand about it being said at the Akal Takhat, but who says that it should only be there and not in the Harmandir Sahib? Whats the reason?
> The Guru Granth Sahib is teh teh same in all Gurdwaras, so why the difference?


 
The Sad truth is that the current "Maryada" being followed at Darbar Sahib is NOT as per the established Sikh rehat maryada of the Akal Takhat/SGPC/Khalsa Panth adopted after decade of discussions in 1935.

The mraryda at Darbar sahib is  a hotch potch of maryadas taken from the brahminised FALSE history book the Gurbilas patshai Chhevin. In this book it is said that this is NOT the Temple of God but the Mandir of VISHNU..hence Har Ki paurree etc..created and built for the glory of Vishnu....read the Book and find out for yourself. There are lots more ANTI-GURMATT practises long carried out in this place..selling of pre-packaged paaths is one such. Bathing of the floors with MILK is another ...among many more. the Jaikara is NOT GURBANI..it is written by an ordinary poet...and as such ahs no place in DARBAAR SAHIB...where traditionally ONLY GURBANI can be sung. There is also NO KATHA..no lectures..NO announcements..etc etc...unlike other gurdwaras..

JSGyani


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 22, 2006)

Gurfateh

Let Jhatka be restored thier first.


----------

